# Windows, instrument gauges, and radio not working in 2003 Ford Explorer



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

My 03 Ford explorers gauges, interior lights, radio, and power windows quit working all at the same time this afternoon. Anyone know know where to start looking to case down what could be causing this?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would start by checking the fuses. Then see if it has body control modules.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> I would start by checking the fuses. Then see if it has body control modules.


Copy looks like #25 is the instrument cluster and #27 is the radio and windows


25​7.5​2002-2003: Cluster, GEM
​


27​​7.5​2002-2003: Audio, Windows, GEM, Moonroof, Rear window

Body control modules.....what does that do?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

If things on multiple fuses all quit at the same time, I would look for a disconnected ground that serves all of them.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Body control modules monitor and control various electronic accessories like power windows, locks, immobilizers, door chimes, interior lights, etc.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

So yea my friend said try rebooting the vehicle by removing the battery terminals for a few minutes and I thought there's no way that will correct these multiple issue.............I was wrong I removed the battery connections and let it sit for about 15 mins and everything returned to normal!


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Glad you got it working. Ah, the joys of modern vehicles - one computer glitch, and whole bunch of crap doesn't work.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

HotRodx10 said:


> Glad you got it working. Ah, the joys of modern vehicles - one computer glitch, and whole bunch of crap doesn't work.


Still a mystery why or what caused the failures. All I did that morning was replaced the sun visor bracket and I drove the vehicle and either everything was working or I didn't notice anything but that I do remember having the radio on and I'm sure I would have noticed the instrument cluster not working. I did read on line that some people had electrical problems after replacing the sun visor bracket because of the electrical cable that feeds the lights on the sun visor.......I dunno maybe that was the cause but I left the cable in place and did not remove it for the repair.


----------

